# What kind of Live rock and live sand should i get?



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi i am going to get a 10 gal salt water tank
what kind of coral should i get? 
i want some clownfish. So i want an anemone. Can you help?


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

i cant help you sorry but ive read some of your posts when are you getting the tank?


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes, I can help. I advise that as you set this up, keep all your posts on it in one thread, I will help you as best I can. We will communicate regularly.

OT, Here is a list of nano-reef safe corals. In your tank, depending on the lighting you'll be getting, you may only be able to keep some softies:

Cabbage Leather
Chili Coral
Colt Coral
Finger Leather
Green Star Polyps (GSP)
Mushrooms
Nephthea
Pom Pom Xenia
Pulsing Xenia
Various Zoanthids

Like I said, there are other species you can carry, but are far more difficult due to requirements/sensitivity.

I do not recommend purchasing an anemone. Generally they are quite stingy and will hurt/kill your other corals, and possibly your fish (dep. on what you get). 

Your cuc will consist of various snails/crabs. I recommend some Astreas, Nasarrius, hermits, possibly a GEC. 

As far as fish go, very few species can be happy inside your tank. The following is a list of potential inmates who can live inside smaller tanks, ranging from miniature pico-reefs to 10gs :

-Blue Neon Goby
-Catalina Goby [cold water]
-Clown Gobies
-Eviota Gobies
-Panda (Clown) Goby
-Redhead Goby
-Trimma Goby
-Yellow Neon Goby
-Citron Goby
-Green Banded Goby (added by c'est ma)
-Green Chromis Damsel
-Yellowtail blue Damsel
-Ocellaris Clownfish
-Percula Clownfish
-Yellow Assessor
-Blue Assessor
-Chalk Bass
-Lantern Bass
-Bicolor Blenny
-Tailspot Blenny (added by Steelhealr)
-Yellowtail Fang Blenny (V)
-Threadfin Cardinalfish
-Three Spot Damsel
-Talbot’s Damsel
-Three Stripe Damsel
-Firefish Goby
-Helfrich’s Firefish ($!)
-Purple Firefish Goby
-Bicolor Psuedochromis
-Diadem Pseudochromis
-Fridmani (Orchid) Pseudochromis
-Purple Pseudochromis
-Scooter Blenny [with caution, not for beginners]
-Red Scooter Blenny [with caution, not for beginners]
-Painted Frogfish
-Wartskin Frogfish
-Blackray Shrimp Goby
-Orange Stripe Goby
-Orangespotted Goby
-Randall’s Shrimp Goby
-Yasha Hasha Goby
-Wheeler’s Shrimp Goby
-Yellow Watchman Goby
-Rainfordi Goby
-Royal Gramma
-Falco Hawkfish
-Flame Hawkfish
-Pearly (Yellowhead) Jawfish
-Possum Wrasse 

Do not deviate from this list. Also, this list is from another site, I do not take credit, nor have I any personal experience, so others may chime in at their will regarding the accuracy/inaccuracy.

. . . but for the most part, it should be accurate. :wink:

That should cover your livestock questions. As far as LR and LS is concerned, you should buy cured, light live rock. This allows for maximum filtration potential and should shave a week or two off your cycling time. Live sand in a 10 can be about 3" - 4" deep, mine is 3 in my 8 gallon. I used CaribSea Live Aragonite, 10 lbs. worth.

In a 10g, you should try setting up a fuge. It is a lot easier this way and has many benefits. Also, it's fun to manage another 'mini-tank'.

Good luck. Remember, patience is key. 8)


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok so from now on this post is going to continue here http://fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=12113&start=15 do not continue on this post but on my original one (the link) thanks.


----------

